# Kid backpack



## o3jeff (Nov 16, 2009)

Looks like I will be taking my 6 year old nephew skiing this year and was wondering what is out there for backpacks for them to carry their boots and clothes since I am no that nice to carry the stuff for them! I think I remember someone posted a pic of their kids with backpacks that held skis too.

I tried a google search, but it is really hard to tell how big the packs are. Any recommendations?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 16, 2009)

Interesting. I might be interested in something like that too. I think there might be small transpacks.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 16, 2009)

Found these: http://www.kidsportvail.com/transpack.aspx?CategoryID=247


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 16, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Found these: http://www.kidsportvail.com/transpack.aspx?CategoryID=247



I think that might be too big. My Transpack is 2800 cu in and that is 2000.


----------



## Madroch (Nov 16, 2009)

Am now following this thread- I use Transpak for me- hockey bag for kids stuff that I haul and the kids carry skis.  Would love to find them a pack they could carry that I could attach their skis on.  I can't imagine them carrying a pack, even a a backpack, and somehow managing to also carry skis-- they struggle enough with the skis and poles alone....I struggle with the transpak, hockey bag, my skis and poles and whatever they drop in the parking lot on the way to the lodge...


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 16, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I think that might be too big. My Transpack is 2800 cu in and that is 2000.



i got the kids size transpack for my daughter @ age 9. word great. boots and ski cloths fit with extra room. i thought at first it would be too heavey but it worked well.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 17, 2009)

last year got my 6yr old the kid size transpack (blue aloha flower print) she loves it and its not too heavy....might grab another for the 4yr old...just put the clothes in it...she can handle that...and she'll feel like a big girl like her sister


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 17, 2009)

Madroch...dont know how old your kids are, but here is how we do it....transpack on...skis over sholder (with ski straps on tip and even tail) will prevent the skis from scissoring and falling apart, poles in the other hand...my 7yr old carries all her gear that way..


----------



## severine (Nov 17, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like I will be taking my 6 year old nephew skiing this year and was wondering what is out there for backpacks for them to carry their boots and clothes since I am no that nice to carry the stuff for them! I think I remember someone posted a pic of their kids with backpacks that held skis too.
> 
> I tried a google search, but it is really hard to tell how big the packs are. Any recommendations?


I agree with the kids' Transpack. Once my kids are actually skiing, they'll be getting them. 

BTW, very cool that you're bringing your nephew out this year. Have fun!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 17, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i got the kids size transpack for my daughter @ age 9. word great. boots and ski cloths fit with extra room. i thought at first it would be too heavey but it worked well.



Both my kids have the kids sized transpacks.  Works great!  Although last season with the 3 year old if I loaded his up a bit too much he got close to tipping over backwards    For the 5 year old last season, her's loaded with boots, helmet and extra gloves/neck warmer/mid layer was absolutely no problem at al for her.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 17, 2009)

I guess he gets a Transpak for xmas.



severine said:


> BTW, very cool that you're bringing your nephew out this year. Have fun!



We can have some kid races down the hill!(Well except for drJeffs daughter. I remember the video he posted of her last year and she skis better than I do!)


----------



## severine (Nov 17, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> We can have some kid races down the hill!(Well except for drJeffs daughter. I remember the video he posted of her last year and she skis better than I do!)



:lol: The AZ little ones crew!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 17, 2009)

severine said:


> :lol: The AZ little ones crew!



And he does have an 5 y/o brother that got out a few times last year, but I know I can't handle them both after skiing with them once last year. They insist on racing each other down and slapping each other as they pass!


----------



## severine (Nov 17, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> And he does have an 5 y/o brother that got out a few times last year, but I know I can't handle them both after skiing with them once last year. They insist on racing each other down and slapping each other as they pass!


Future Chinese Downhill participants! :lol:

Mags will hopefully be taking lessons this year, but I don't know if she'll make it out of Sunnyside this season. The little guy is still too little for lessons and I don't feel confident teaching either of them myself. But I bet he'd go for it if we let him go up the lift--he's a wild one.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 17, 2009)

severine said:


> Future Chinese Downhill participants! :lol:
> 
> Mags will hopefully be taking lessons this year, but I don't know if she'll make it out of Sunnyside this season. The little guy is still too little for lessons and I don't feel confident teaching either of them myself. But I bet he'd go for it if we let him go up the lift--he's a wild one.



You'll be surprise how fast the get bored of the beginner hill. Their mother brought them to Mt Southington last year for their first time and taught them the basics. Before the end of the night they were going up to the top on the chair lift and snowplowing down without thinking twice. The hardest thing is they are too short to hop on the chair without and adult giving them a lift up, getting off you just give them a little nudge.

I am actually looking forward to skiing with him.


----------



## severine (Nov 17, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> You'll be surprise how fast the get bored of the beginner hill. Their mother brought them to Mt Southington last year for their first time and taught them the basics. Before the end of the night they were going up to the top on the chair lift and snowplowing down without thinking twice. The hardest thing is they are too short to hop on the chair without and adult giving them a lift up, getting off you just give them a little nudge.
> 
> I am actually looking forward to skiing with him.


I hope so!  We have a harness for Mags to help get her up on the lift at least. She has some confidence issues (like her mom) so we'll see how this plays out.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 17, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I guess he gets a Transpak for xmas.
> 
> 
> 
> We can have some kid races down the hill!(Well except for drJeffs daughter. I remember the video he posted of her last year and she skis better than I do!)



She's ready to go!!  And thinks that her new 110's with some flames on them will have her as the fastest skier on the mountain (except in the parks where as she tells me shes not allowed to ski fast until she's a teenager! - atleast she's still listening to me!!!   )  For my family atleast, I think that she'll cause me less mental stress than her younger brother who is WAY more likely to jump off tall object with reckless abandon than big sis 

Kids on skis are such a cool thing!


----------



## HD333 (Nov 17, 2009)

Kids Transpak is the way to go. Boots, Helment, Gloves, h2o, extra layers all fit nicely.

Definitly make them responsible for carrying  their own stuff, nothing worse then a Dad (or Mom) struggeling through the lot carrying everything for a ungrateful kid. Make them work for the privilage to ski.  From day 1 our girls carried their stuff, now they think it is cool to walk like Mommy with their skis on their shoulder.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 17, 2009)

HD333 said:


> Kids Transpak is the way to go. Boots, Helment, Gloves, h2o, extra layers all fit nicely.
> 
> Definitly make them responsible for carrying  their own stuff, nothing worse then a Dad (or Mom) struggeling through the lot carrying everything for a ungrateful kid. Make them work for the privilage to ski.  From day 1 our girls carried their stuff, now they think it is cool to walk like Mommy with their skis on their shoulder.



I'm just waiting for the day when my kids get old enough/strong enough to carry MY gear to the hill!


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 17, 2009)

we always made the kids carry at least _some_ of their stuff...  Usually skis and poles.  More if they could handle it...

Sev - how old are the 2 kids?


----------



## severine (Nov 17, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> we always made the kids carry at least _some_ of their stuff...  Usually skis and poles.  More if they could handle it...
> 
> Sev - how old are the 2 kids?


My daughter is 4 and son is 2. Have to be 4 to get lessons at Sundown (unless you want to pay for a private parent & tot lessons but it's $$$).


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 17, 2009)

severine said:


> My daughter is 4 and son is 2. Have to be 4 to get lessons at Sundown (unless you want to pay for a private parent & tot lessons but it's $$$).



those are both great ages.

2 was awesome magic carpet at Killington, too bad they don't have something like that at Sundown.  Can only lug them up yourself I guess...

I found 3 to be the very best leash age.  You'll see, 4 they're already too old for the leash.  This will be a breakout year for your daughter no doubt.


----------



## severine (Nov 17, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> those are both great ages.
> 
> 2 was awesome magic carpet at Killington, too bad they don't have something like that at Sundown.  Can only lug them up yourself I guess...
> 
> I found 3 to be the very best leash age.  You'll see, 4 they're already too old for the leash.  This will be a breakout year for your daughter no doubt.


They have a magic carpet at Sundown. Mags was on it last year and Ethan will be on it this year.  Just no "formal" lessons for him.


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 17, 2009)

severine said:


> They have a magic carpet at Sundown. Mags was on it last year and Ethan will be on it this year.  Just no "formal" lessons for him.



oh, awesome!  Thats a lot of fun.  The carpet headwall at K is legendary... ;-)


----------



## severine (Nov 17, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> oh, awesome!  Thats a lot of fun.  The carpet headwall at K is legendary... ;-)


Definitely looking forward to it. The little guy is a charger so I know he's going to go at it full steam ahead.


----------



## Madroch (Nov 17, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> Madroch...dont know how old your kids are, but here is how we do it....transpack on...skis over sholder (with ski straps on tip and even tail) will prevent the skis from scissoring and falling apart, poles in the other hand...my 7yr old carries all her gear that way..



They are 7 and 8- both carry skis with straps, and poles in other hand.  The straps actually greatly resolved the dropping thing problem- as scissoring skis was often the death knell of the organized hike to the lodge.  I am hoping that this year-- with them being a year older- they can carry everything.  Will get them the smaller transpacks and see how we do.

as to mini AZers- son is blooming mogul buff (until tired, than they are "boring"), daughter likes to cruise (she is yakking about racing some day-- we shall see).  I am just happy they both seem to enjoy it.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 19, 2009)

7 and 8, they can def carry their own stuff.....


----------



## Madroch (Nov 19, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> 7 and 8, they can def carry their own stuff.....



I agree.  When they whined about carrying skis/pole last year (6&7), I simply said, okay, you can sit in the lodge and I'll ski-- that seemed to work.  Now, just need to add the backpacks this year and we have a winner.


----------

